
On Level 1 Human - kposehn
http://threepanelsoul.com/2013/09/03/on-level-1-human/
======
carsongross
Yep.

The one piece of advice I give soon to be new parents is: be prepared to hate
your kid, and hate yourself more for hating your kid.

